# wieviel Vmware RAM & CPU und wie schnell  ?



## ITX (12. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich möchte Vmware oder Virtualbox auf einem Linuxsystem mit folgender Hardware installieren

Cip: h67 
cpu- i3-21xx (mit HD 3000) 
x board: mini-it
harddisk: SSD
DDR3-Ram: 2x4gb

wenn möglich möchte ich 2-3 virtuelle maschinen laufen lassen 1 mit windows 7 und eisn mit zusätzlichem Linuix

Frage: wieviel Leistung brauch ich?
Reicht die Konfiguration aus?

wieviel % ca. langsamer ist windows wenn es unter dieser Hardware in einer virtuellen Box läuft?
würde windows dann nur noch für office und kleiner pdf's erstellen sowie auch ab und an HD-Videos bearbeiten verwenden

Reicht dafür auch die Free-Software VirtualBox?

Viele Grüße und danke schonmal
Achim


----------



## Jimini (12. Januar 2012)

Ich habe etwa 3 Monate lang drei, manchmal 4 VirtualBox-VMs unter Gentoo auf einem Athlon II X2 240e und 4 GB RAM laufen lassen, das ist generell problemlos möglich. Allerdings hängt es natürlich stark davon ab, wie und mit was sich die VMs beschäftigen sollen - bei mir liefen dort nur Serverdienste und es gab keine grafische Oberfläche. 

Knapp könnte es allerdings bei Windows7 werden, wenn du darin flüssig arbeiten möchtest, solltest du der jeweiligen VM schon mindestens 2GB zuweisen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## ITX (12. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

was müsste man dann der Box mit den serverdiensten spendieren?
reicht da 1 GB?


----------



## Jimini (12. Januar 2012)

Das hängt von den Serverdiensten ab. Wenn du nicht wirklich viele Zugriffe hast, dann benötigst du für das übliche XAMPP-Gedöns beispielsweise keine 512MB. Die wenigsten Server benötigen im privaten Einsatzbereich eine nennenswerte Menge an RAM. Was genau möchtest du denn machen?

MfG Jimini

Nachtrag: im Privatgebrauch benötigt so gut wie jeder Serverdienst _deutlich_ weniger als eine grafische Oberfläche.


----------



## ITX (12. Januar 2012)

Jimini schrieb:


> Das hängt von den Serverdiensten ab. Wenn du nicht wirklich viele Zugriffe hast, dann benötigst du für das übliche XAMPP-Gedöns beispielsweise keine 512MB. Die wenigsten Server benötigen im privaten Einsatzbereich eine nennenswerte Menge an RAM. Was genau möchtest du denn machen?
> 
> MfG Jimini
> 
> Nachtrag: im Privatgebrauch benötigt so gut wie jeder Serverdienst _deutlich_ weniger als eine grafische Oberfläche.


 
Hallo,

Basissystem: Linux, mit Multimedia Software hauptsächlich um HD Filme zu streamen, TV-Signale an den TV geben, Musik abspielen,als HDPC und als Basis für Virtualbox od Vmware 

VirtuelleMaschine_1: Webserver, Mailserver, Groupware Zafara mit mysql-db, für kleine Firma und ca bis 10 Mailpostfacher und 5 Accounts in der Groupware... also gar nix.

Virtuelle Maschine_2: Microsoft 7, Office 2010, Outlook ein paar PDF's erstellen und ganz selten mal HD-Videos bearbeiten/schneiden.

Virtuelle-Maschine_3: Test-Linux-System bischen grafischer Oberfläche, Openoffice und als Test für Webserver, Mailserver etc.... 

jetzt haben die mini-itx boards gerade 2 dimm-slots und sx8gb DDR3 Dimms sind extrem teuer... und wenn möglich möchte ich die dimms behalten wenn ich doch später auf ein ivy-bridge board mit HD4000'er GPU umsteige...

mmmmhh?


----------



## Jimini (12. Januar 2012)

Vor allem bei der 1. VM könntest du ganz gut RAM sparen. Was Zarafa jetzt benötigt, weiß ich zwar nicht, Mailserver, Webserver und DB sind aber generell ziemlich sparsam. Du kannst ja mal schauen, wie es mit 256MB läuft - aufstocken kannst du immer noch.
Die 3. VM wird auch nicht viel benötigen, hier wird es größtenteils davon abhängen, welches Desktop Environment du haben möchtest.

Ich würde es wie folgt machen:
VM1 - 256 oder 512 MB (ohne GUI)
VM2 - 4 GB
VM3 - 1 GB
Mit insgesamt 8 GB RAM solltest du also ganz gut fahren, denke ich.

MfG Jimini


----------



## ITX (12. Januar 2012)

Jimini schrieb:


> Vor allem bei der 1. VM könntest du ganz gut RAM sparen. Was Zarafa jetzt benötigt, weiß ich zwar nicht, Mailserver, Webserver und DB sind aber generell ziemlich sparsam. Du kannst ja mal schauen, wie es mit 256MB läuft - aufstocken kannst du immer noch.
> Die 3. VM wird auch nicht viel benötigen, hier wird es größtenteils davon abhängen, welches Desktop Environment du haben möchtest.
> 
> Ich würde es wie folgt machen:
> ...



und der Rest dann für das Basislinux ?
also 3,5 GB 

Gruß Achim


----------



## Jimini (12. Januar 2012)

Genau. 3,5GB sind ziemlich viel für ein Linux-Desktop-System - wobei ich nicht weiß, was TV-Kram und die HD-Videos ziehen. Mein System benötigt mit KDE4, Thunderbird, Firefox, XChat und Pidgin selten mehr als 1GB.

MfG Jimini


----------

